# FPG pictures



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll throw mine up here after I get back from some shopping, but everyone feel free to pile em' on right here.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 11, 2009)

Here another one of the tepee.


----------



## Red Man (Oct 11, 2009)

Bill Mc said:


> Here another one of the tepee.


Nice pic Bill, 

There should be several of those popping up soon.
I took a camera but was having so much fun I forgot to get it out.

Was great meeting you Bill.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

OK, here goes nothing....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Swede (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice!! Wish I coulda made it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 11, 2009)

Hate I missed it. Looks like y'all had the usual good time..


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like yall had a blast!!! Hate that I missed it...bet yall had plenty of that clear yummy stuff to last a while though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hate I missed it. Looks like y'all had the usual good time..


 
Wish you could have made it too Bro'. I can tell you though, there was absolutely nothing usual about this good time. There's a lot of pics that you'll never see on here....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Looks like yall had a blast!!! Hate that I missed it...bet yall had plenty of that clear yummy stuff to last a while though


 
It wasn't clear, it was cut and better than yummy...


----------



## Buck (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, I sure hate I missed this one...    I sent a few texts last night.  I guess some folks were lacking cell signals...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Man, I sure hate I missed this one...  I sent a few texts last night. I guess some folks were lacking cell signals...


 

I got your text this morning when I got back in range. Never figured you for one that would yell "Go Vols" though!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I got your text this morning when I got back in range. Never figured you for one that would yell "Go Vols" though!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 11, 2009)

Now, what was that TN - Georgia score again???!!!!!!!!!
Man I had fun!!!!!Course, I looked like the devil in the morning after one!!!!! I sorta glowed orange didn't I? My liver is in fine shape, thank you!!!! I'll post pictures when I'm able with travels, maybe visiting with nic on tues will be my best chance to. yes, there are hundreds of pictures that must be left out. WE had a good time ya'll!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2009)

Great pictures!  I still can't believe Lee wouldn't let me use my primitive handgun!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It wasn't clear, it was cut and better than yummy...



Ohhhh what is this cut thing you speak of?


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2009)

Was great seeing everyone that was able to make it!  Really enjoyed it!



Muddyfoots said:


> Hate I missed it. Looks like y'all had the usual good time..



Yeah...missed you and all the others that couldn't be there



scooter1 said:


> Wish you could have made it too Bro'. I can tell you though, there was absolutely nothing usual about this good time. There's a lot of pics that you'll never see on here....



Well...it was the usual good time plus a twister mat, a rowdy game of grab tail, a primitive smith and wesson, a midnight tree killing brigade, and a few other things... I'm sure he can get a pretty good picture


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Great pictures!  I still can't believe Lee wouldn't let me use my primitive handgun!!!



Hey man I was all for it...Scooter was the party pooper    I knew you'd _try_ to stick em first


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Hey man I was all for it...Scooter was the party pooper    I knew you'd _try_ to stick em first


Exactly!!!! Scooter was definitely the hard-butt of the bunch! 

When y'all went shinin' for pine trees, that gun didn't look primitive!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Hey man I was all for it...Scooter was the party pooper   I knew you'd _try_ to stick em first


 


Handgunner said:


> Exactly!!!! Scooter was definitely the hard-butt of the bunch!
> 
> When y'all went shinin' for pine trees, that gun didn't look primitive!


 
I answered specific questions with specific answers. He only asked about killin deer and hogs. If he'd have asked about what he was allowed to use to kill pine trees he would have gotten a favorable answer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I had an awesome time everybody!
I can't sing, i can't dance, I can't play Twister, but  i can shuck oysters and cook! Many thanks to Tag and Ruttnbuck for bringing them beauties!
Scooter Jr. and Mini-Timmy left me just enough charge on the golf cart to snail crawl to the charger. I think the kids liked riding the countryside.
 I brought a camera, extra batteries , cards, and never got the dadblamed thing out of the truck. I didn't need it anyway, Deerehauler and Ruttnbuck were about as pic-happy as a busload of japanese tourists. 
Awesome time, ya'll!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I answered specific questions with specific answers. He only asked about killin deer and hogs. If he'd have asked about what he was allowed to use to kill pine trees he would have gotten a favorable answer.


When we goin' to kill some pine trees???????????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Exactly!!!! Scooter was definitely the hard-butt of the bunch!
> 
> When y'all went shinin' for pine trees, that gun didn't look primitive!



Which gun? 
That truck could have passed for the U.S.S. Big-Ox!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> When we goin' to kill some pine trees???????????????


 
Well the next gatherin is WAR III, you better ask the founding members about that one. They are in charge...


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Which gun?
> That truck could have passed for the U.S.S. Big-Ox!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well the next gatherin is WAR III, you better ask the founding members about that one. They are in charge...


I've been talkin' to Lee... we're going pine tree hunting when he gets a chance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I've been talkin' to Lee... we're going pine tree hunting when he gets a chance.


 
You better get the rules on what trees are legal to shoot, I heard they had some discrepancy about that Friday night and while discussin it ended up drivin off in a mudhole and gettin stuck..


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You better get the rules on what trees are legal to shoot, I heard they had some discrepancy about that Friday night and while discussin it ended up drivin off in a mudhole and gettin stuck..


After they got back all I heard was "Dang, women drivers!"


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 11, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> After they got back all I heard was "Dang, women drivers!"



Lee drove.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Lee drove.


Were they THAT tore up???


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 11, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Were they THAT tore up???





I'm sure "they" were.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Were they THAT tore up???


 Must not comment, must refrain from comment,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 11, 2009)

Remi and I had a great time as usual yall!  The pics are lookin good so far, but I hope maybe one or 2 of the twista pics can be posted!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Remi and I had a great time as usual yall! The pics are lookin good so far, but I hope maybe one or 2 of the twista pics can be posted!


 
Here is the only Twista pic that I feel for certain passes the scrutiny of the censors;



Beyond that, y'all are on your own...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Here is the only Twista pic that I feel for certain passes the scrutiny of the censors;
> 
> View attachment 394772
> 
> Beyond that, y'all are on your own...



Hey now .... that boy got MAD twista skills!  He may dethrone HOQ if Quack ever gets his title back from Strych9


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2009)

Well here are a few of mine


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2009)

There were far too many pics that will never see this place


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2009)

I didn't even take a camera this time, but as usual had a BLAST meeting & talking with this bunch!!  And hey, ya'll lay off pickin' on my shugggums, now, ya hear??!
Again, Big Ox, thanks for allowing us to invade and please convey my thanks to your Grandaddy as well!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2009)

This about wraps it up


----------



## Jranger (Oct 11, 2009)

Gawd... I can't believe I missed the gathering and the Twister Match too...
Next Year!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2009)

*Tuckered out!!*

This Lil Feller was plum Tuckered out after this weekend. These are some Pics I took of Tucker on the way home


----------



## UGA hunter (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a great time! It was fun meeting everyone! DJ post those hog hunting pics up!!! ESPECIALLY the stuck truck pic! LOL!


----------



## Red Man (Oct 11, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Lee drove.


 Yeah but who was the navigator


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This Lil Feller was plum Tuckered out after this weekend. These are some Pics I took of Tucker on the way home


 
That is one beautiful dog there Mitch. It is amazing how much he has grown since DOG.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 11, 2009)

an old fashioned Hoot-n-nanny to me. Glad everyone had a great time and thanks for all the pic's especially for those of us that did not make it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tuckers bout all grown up!!!  Dang he grew fast!!!

Lots more awesome pics! Thanks for sharin em yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish someone had gotten a picture of TNGIRL right after she came out of the woods from doing battle with that Giant Anaconda.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 11, 2009)

looks like everyone has a smile on their face!  Sorry I had to miss it!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, I am so sorry that we  missed that!!  Definitely coming next year.... great pics and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That is one beautiful dog there Mitch. It is amazing how much he has grown since DOG.


Thanks Hugh!!



Dixie Dawg said:


> Wow, I am so sorry that we  missed that!!  Definitely coming next year.... great pics and thanks for sharing!!


Sure wish you could have made it!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2009)

Al33 said:


> an old fashioned Hoot-n-nanny to me. Glad everyone had a great time and thanks for all the pic's especially for those of us that did not make it.



hoot-n-nanny for sure 

Sure missed ya Al!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 11, 2009)

Now that I'm going through the pictures I see the Professor in there.  When was he there and how long was he there for...wish I would have gotten the chance to say hello   Maybe I was under the shade tree listening to the dawgs get worked over..??


----------



## Red Man (Oct 11, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Now that I'm going through the pictures I see the Professor in there.  When was he there and how long was he there for...wish I would have gotten the chance to say hello   Maybe I was under the shade tree listening to the dawgs get worked over..??


He got there Sat afternoon. Didn't stay long.  I think he was delivering a Hawk to the Taco clan


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 12, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This Lil Feller was plum Tuckered out after this weekend. These are some Pics I took of Tucker on the way home



He was tired from chasing Suzy..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2009)

Workin2Hunt said:


> He was tired from chasing Suzy..



Tucker has good "taste"in the ladies!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I wish someone had gotten a picture of TNGIRL right after she came out of the woods from doing battle with that Giant Anaconda.


Just watching/listening to her tell the story was a hoot! 



Dixie Dawg said:


> Wow, I am so sorry that we  missed that!!  Definitely coming next year.... great pics and thanks for sharing!!



It was good to talk to you at least!!  
Congrats again, Dixiesista!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2009)

Kebo, it was great to meet you!!!! I had a ball Sat. gotta call me!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tucker has good "taste"in the ladies!!!



Yep...a lot better than his taste for other things


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Kebo, it was great to meet you!!!! I had a ball Sat. gotta call me!!!!



Will do!!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 12, 2009)

I really had a great time!  Thanks to Lee and Hugh and Grandaddy Beall and every single one of y'all for making it so much fun. There are some really fine folks here on Woody's!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I really had a great time!  Thanks to Lee and Hugh and Grandaddy Beall and every single one of y'all for making it so much fun. There are some really fine folks here on Woody's!


Amen to that!


----------



## Willjo (Oct 12, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I really had a great time!  Thanks to Lee and Hugh and Grandaddy Beall and every single one of y'all for making it so much fun. There are some really fine folks here on Woody's!



I second that also, Got to talk with Grandaddy Beall a short time and he has some serious history, He was a Marine Officer in W.W. II in charge of a platoon of marines. And went back in the Korian conflict.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Oct 12, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Remi and I had a great time as usual yall!  The pics are lookin good so far, but I hope maybe one or 2 of the twista pics can be posted!



Haha Oh no!! I think I have one, and thats Tucker laying down on the mat, It may be suitable. It was good to see you again!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2009)

Kebo, the pear relish is awesome.  Thank you!  Have you gotten your pepper jelly yet?


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I was able to find quite a few pictures that were suitable to post!! I know I was surprised too! Josh and DJ yall did alright on camera duty, except for... oh well nevermind!! Haha I had a great time and was glad to see friends again and meet a few new ones too! Lee, a special thanks to you for being able to get this thing together and for letting us terrorize your truck!! Had a blast yall! And to think I almost didnt even go! Thanks Tomi and Mitch for talking me into it!!


----------



## Strych9 (Oct 12, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Haha Oh no!! I think I have one, and thats Tucker laying down on the mat, It may be suitable. It was good to see you again!



It was my pleasure

An email list needs to be started for these questionable pictures

Also, I hope that pesky cramp you had finally went away


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2009)

Dad gumit..   Ya'll sho nuff looks like ya had one hoot-nanny time...  I hate it I had to go back Saturday.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 12, 2009)

To all the crew that was there at FPG, I had a great time. I always enjoy a GON get together. I will say it again....the folks here on the forum are a great group of people and I enjoy getting to spend time with y'all. 
Kebo....I am so glad you got to come up and visit, your hugs are the best!!!!
OFH.....Thanks for letting Shelby drive you around, hope she didn't scare ya too much.....she considered the time with you this weekend as WOW training, Oh Lawd
Crackerdave.....thanks for the campfire music, nothin' like sittin under the stars and listenin' to some geetar pickin'
TNgirl.....I was a pleasure meetin' ya hope to see you at the next campin' gig, maybe next time I'll have a traditional bow to fling a few with ya.
rh.....what can I say, you had me set up Friday night, and shucked oysters on Sat night like a mad man!!! sorry about the detour along the east side of 75.
Rutt and Tag...you guys are great can't wait to see y'all again, rutt..thanks for lettin me borrow some charcoal Sat.
Baldfish....your my hero, had me a glass of Turkey 101 ready as I drove up.
Bill Mc....great to see you again, thanks for sharing the use of your DO stand....gonna have to get me one of those!!!
Workin' and Quack.....glad y'all made it down for a visit, Quack......glad ya got to meet my "wife"
Stych9.... AKA Twista King, Good to see ya again
Redman....great to get to sit with you and talk, can't wait to meet up again at frontier days in Jan.!!!
Scooter.....all I got to say to ya is YOU DA MAN!!! thanks for planning all of this
Bigox...Thanks for letting us use the farm, without your place none of this could have happened
It was great meeting the folks from the taco clan, I especially enjoyed the "apple juice" 
Cheers to a great group of folks known as the members of Woody's


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 12, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Dad gumit..   Ya'll sho nuff looks like ya had one hoot-nanny time...  I hate it I had to go back Saturday.....



RM thanks for the stickers.....gonna look good on the back of the 'burban!!! good to see ya again bro.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Oct 12, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> It was my pleasure
> 
> An email list needs to be started for these questionable pictures
> 
> Also, I hope that pesky cramp you had finally went away



It did, Thanks to everyone who helped me out!!!! I second the email list!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 12, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I brought a camera, extra batteries , cards, and never got the dadblamed thing out of the truck. I didn't need it anyway, Deerehauler and Ruttnbuck were about as pic-happy as a busload of japanese tourists.
> Awesome time, ya'll!







huntin_dobbs said:


> Well I was able to find quite a few pictures that were suitable to post!! I know I was surprised too! Josh and DJ yall did alright on camera duty, except for... oh well nevermind!! Haha I had a great time and was glad to see friends again and meet a few new ones too! Lee, a special thanks to you for being able to get this thing together and for letting us terrorize your truck!! Had a blast yall! And to think I almost didnt even go! Thanks Tomi and Mitch for talking me into it!!



I will get them pictures out soon.



Strych9 said:


> It was my pleasure
> 
> An email list needs to be started for these questionable pictures
> 
> Also, I hope that pesky cramp you had finally went away



Pictures about 150 will be avialable soon


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2009)

The apple juice was good....


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2009)

Can I get in on the email list for non postable pics?


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 12, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Can I get in on the email list for pics?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Kebo, the pear relish is awesome.  Thank you!  Have you gotten your pepper jelly yet?



Glad you like it darlin'........... uuuhhh, who'd you leave it with to give me!??!   (who do I get to fuss at?!?!?!  )


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Glad you like it darlin'........... uuuhhh, who'd you leave it with to give me!??!   (who do I get to fuss at?!?!?!  )


..............Sorry Darlin!!...................It's safe with me till I get it to you!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like ya`ll had a good time. Sorry I couldn`t be there with ya`ll.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like ya`ll had a good time. Sorry I couldn`t be there with ya`ll.


You were missed!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay yall I got the link for the General photos I took they are in photobucket. Hope yall enjoy. go to view all

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf?rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed980.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fae287%2Fdeerehauler_bucket%2FFPG%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /></div>


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 13, 2009)

deerehauler said:


> Okay yall I got the link for the General photos I took they are in photobucket. Hope yall enjoy. go to view all \
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ..............Sorry Darlin!!...................It's safe with me till I get it to you!!



     Pretty good, you remembered the package from RedneckMag but forget my jelly....... hhhmmmm


----------

